
Acedia: The lost name for the emotion we're all feeling - elsewhen
https://theconversation.com/acedia-the-lost-name-for-the-emotion-were-all-feeling-right-now-144058
======
odomojuli
Coincidental, I've always admired the band We Acediasts but never actually
understood what Acedia was until now.

